# Halloween In July In Chicago



## SavageSinister (Jan 4, 2006)

COUNT THE NIGHTS 'TIL FRIDAY THE 13TH!
THE ANNUAL HALLOWEEN ART EXHIBIT & SUPERNATURAL CHICAGO AT EXCALIBUR
July 6th - 13th, 2007
Excalibur 632 N. Dearborn Chicago, IL

An experience of ghostly art and performance will shadow the halls of one of Chicago's most haunted places! The Excalibur Nightclub will host The Annual Halloween Art Exhibit & Supernatural Chicago for a week long celebration, counting down the nights 'till Friday the 13th! This castle like building, built in 1892, with its gothic overtones, dark winding corridors and spiral staircases, is a popular nightlife attraction for both tourists and locals alike. Along with the HAE is one of the city's most popular psychic demonstrations, magic, and audience participation to true Chicago tales of the unexplained! Neil Tobin's "Supernatural Chicago" will be on hand Friday nights at 7:30 pm to add to the haunting dimensions of the event, channeling spirits as we believe no art show has ever done before! The Annual Halloween Art Exhibit will be on display July 6, 7, 8, 11,12 & 13th in Excalibur's "Dome" Room. Exhibit hours are 7pm - 4am with paid admission to Excalibur or Supernatural Chicago. Tarot & Palmistry readings Friday the 13th only, 10pm - 12 midnight by Neil Tobin. To purchase advance tickets for the performance, please visit www.supernaturalchicago.com or www.halloweenartexhibit.com for more information.


----------

